
Here’s how we could hide Earth from aliens if we had to - tempestn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/04/19/heres-how-we-could-hide-earth-from-aliens-if-we-had-to/
======
f_allwein
Interesting, but they seem to assume we would know in which direction the
alien civilization lies. Otherwise, we'd have to contantly shoot the laser
from whichever point on earth happens to point directly away from the sun.

